# Reticulated python viv temperature



## Andrewk942 (Apr 11, 2017)

Hi
I've recently brought a reticulated python as my first snake (brave move I know). He's in a 6ft viv with a 100watt heat lamp. However the hotspot is maxing at 26 degrees Celsius according to the Istat compact thermostat instead of the 32 degrees it's meant to be hitting, I've rang the guy we brought him from and he said that because the house is warm the viv will be at 32 degrees but the stat is not picking it up although common sence would say it'd reach 32 degrees more easily and another local reptile shop said that there is always a couple of degrees variation between the actual temperature and the stat. I don't know whether to believe them I payed a lot of money for him and don't want him to get sick obviously, can anyone shed some light on the situation and possibly recommended some ways to warm him up a little bit


----------



## Herpster (Oct 24, 2006)

The temp on the stat is more of guide. To get an accurate reading measure the spots (basking spot etc) with a digital thermometer and adjust the stat up or down until you get the required temp.


----------



## Andrewk942 (Apr 11, 2017)

Herpster said:


> The temp on the stat is more of guide. To get an accurate reading measure the spots (basking spot etc) with a digital thermometer and adjust the stat up or down until you get the required temp.


We've adjusted it and it's staying at 26 degrees it never changes


----------



## Bethany (Mar 21, 2008)

I would change the bulb for a higher wattage, then the stat will keep it at a steady temperature


----------



## Bethany (Mar 21, 2008)

Also checking with a seperate digital thermometer, for piece of mind


----------

